

China drops U.S. credit rating - booz
http://www.cnn.com/2011/BUSINESS/08/02/china.us.rating/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
glimcat
_People are used to credit ratings issued by the 'big three,' but the
financial crisis has clearly proved them wrong," Guan said. "They can no
longer shoulder the responsibility of rating the world."_

 _"That's the role we are striving to play," he added._

There goes Guan Jianzhong of Dagong Global Credit Rating Co., shouldering the
responsibility of rating the world.

???

~~~
div
That is indeed a ridiculous quote.

Before you re-iterated it here I had interpreted it as "the big three can no
longer rate the world on their own" and "DGCR will add a fresh 4th voice to
the rating industry".

I'm wondering if anything has been misquoted because the literal
interpretation doesn't make sense.

------
sdm
The title of the HN post is clearly wrong and inflammatory. China hasn't done
anything -- a Chinese company has changed their rating. Likely done as a
publicity stunt to differentiate themselves from the big three and gain
business. It's good marketing; I won't comment on if it accurate as I don't
know.

